# Finishing a Cedar Chest



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

I am nearing completion of a solid eastern red cedar chest and need some advice on how to finish it. Should I shellac or ployurathane the exterior or both? I believe I should leave the interior unfinished as the cedar protects the contents. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## cr_finewoods (Dec 6, 2007)

i would leave the interior unfinished, and i would think a few coats of shellac would work nicely. it also depends on what your going to be using it for.


----------



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

This will be used in the interior of a house to protect woolen garments and blankets not as a toy box. So I suspect shellac will be fine.

I figure, sand to 220 grit, wipe sanding dust away, wipe down with strait mineral spirits then coat with #2 cut of shellac. Probably three coats spaced 8 hours apart. Then should I wax and buff or just rub down the last coat of shellac?

Thanks


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

The problem with wax is it is a never ending maintenance schedule for very little gain.

Jerry


----------



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

What is the best application method for shellac; brush, sponge, rag, or spray?

Thanks


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Finnish*

After my last project, I've been converted to wipe on poly for ease of use. It doesn't get any easier than that. Certainly not as warm as a tung oil finnish, but it's so easy and so fast. You can put two or three coats on in a day, not a week if you're lucky with tung oil. I've got some Boiled Linseed oil I'm waiting to try on my next project, so I'll let you know how that goes....:thumbsup:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Finishes don't get much easier to apply than shellac. You can thin the zinnser stuff cut 50/50 with denatured alcohol, then just wipe it on with a rag. Then after 30-60 minutes, just lightly sand it, and add another coat.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Julian the woodnut said:


> Finishes don't get much easier to apply than shellac. You can thin the zinnser stuff cut 50/50 with denatured alcohol, then just wipe it on with a rag. Then after 30-60 minutes, just lightly sand it, and add another coat.


 I've heard that. My question is how many coats do you need to use to get a nice shine going and do you need to put a protective coat on top (varnish or poly)?? I've always wanted to dive into the shellac finishes, but haven't gotten myself educated enough yet....:no:


----------

